# Married lesbian moving to Dubai for work



## JoanaLola

Hi,

I got a very good job offer in Dubai and was wondering if anyone has any insight on how to handle the situation with regards to me being married to a woman. The first thing I was asked when I had the interview was if I was married, to which I said yes, but did not provide any more information. 

Is there any way to bring my wife to Dubai with me as my wife, or would she only be able to come if she had a job offer as well and then we'd live as...friends? 

The job is for one of the biggest IT companies in the Middle East. Should I tell the employer that I am married to a woman? 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Rossi

JoanaLola said:


> Should I tell the employer that I am married to a woman?


No, Dubai is the kind of place you want to keep as much to yourself as possible, loads of petty, vindictive people here.

However, you'll be able to live a normal enough life as "friends". I've no idea about USA passport holders but many other nationalities can come here on a 30 day visit visa which they renew every month with a road trip to Oman and back.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

There is no way she can come over as your wife unfortunately as here it has no legal standing, it is in fact illegal. You won't be able to sponsor her under your visa either, however, there is nothing to stop her getting her own working visa or doing border runs (subject to nationality). 

As long as you're discreet no one will care if you live together. Same sort of scenario as the thousands of heterosexual couples that live together with same risks of jail and deportation. 

Sorry, reading that again it sounds rather depressing, but it was meant to be an everything will be ok sort of post...


----------



## Froglet

I guess you should be fine as long as you're discrete about it. Just make sure that even though you mentioned that you're married, they do not find out about the person you are actually married to... Sponsoring her would be impossible for example. However, if she finds her own job it should all be fine...


----------



## JoanaLola

Thank you very much for all your replies. It is quite unfortunate that living as "friends" is the only way to do it.


----------



## BedouGirl

JoanaLola said:


> Thank you very much for all your replies. It is quite unfortunate that living as "friends" is the only way to do it.


Sad but true. But at least you would be able to share a place as two females, however, you would be best advised to get a two-bedroom place.


----------



## TallyHo

The UAE's is an interesting place when it comes to homosexuality. 

The law is that homosexual acts are illegal. But being a homosexual itself is not :roll eyes:

In my eight years here I have heard of a few cases of homosexuals being arrested and prosecuted. But they were always related to something like being picked up for public cruising on the beach in the middle of the night, or prostitution. The police don't conduct witch hunts. There were one or two incidents of a group of Emirati men holding mock weddings and the police found out and these men were arrested. But beyond that, as long as you're discreet enough no one really cares. 

Dubai does have a large gay scene, possibly the biggest in the Middle East. You will see a lot of gay men. A number of the clubs and bars even have unofficial "gay" nights. Half of Emirates' cabin crew seems to be gay. If you're working for a western multinational or architecture firm you will probably find the environment gay tolerant. My first company in Dubai had a lesbian in the office (along with a number of gays, what can I say, it was an A/E/C firm). She wasn't blatant about it but didn't hide it and had a wonderful time in the UAE. But if you work for a local employer the sensible thing to do is to keep quiet. In their eyes you will be a single western expat woman of and there's plenty of them. If your social life is within the western expat world, most people won't care about your sexual origins. But in public you do need to refrain from overt displays of affection. 

What I'm saying is that it's a city with many official laws on the books but people are content to look the other way, and it's not just homosexuality but everything ranging from any out of wedlock relationships to hiring illegal maids. Be sensible and practical and aware you won't have the same freedom of public displays of affection as you might back in the US and you will be fine.

As regards your wife, she will need to do visa runs to Oman, which is easy enough if she carries a US passport. Once she finds her own job she will be sponsored by her employer.


----------



## K0sh

Mr Rossi said:


> No, Dubai is the kind of place you want to keep as much to yourself as possible, loads of petty, vindictive people here..


Amen to that brother. Pick your friends carefully.


----------



## crt454

Gawwd lee, first someone wants to bring there lesbian now someone wants to bring some pig, what's next some anacondas,just FYI there are from what I hear some CID undercover browsing discussion boards and taking notes so beware if your easily caught.


----------



## Chocoholic

No exactly sure how you'd retract the 'I'm married' statement to the company now. It's a can of worms that didn't need to be opened.

Everyone gives good advice. You'll have to be seen as 'friends' sadly.


----------



## TallyHo

If they ask about it again, she can always said, 'we're still married but separated. He won't be joining me in Dubai' and leave it at that. Odds are they won't push the issue because so many packages these days are strictly for the employee, leaving him/her to sort out the family visas and sponsorships. 



Chocoholic said:


> No exactly sure how you'd retract the 'I'm married' statement to the company now. It's a can of worms that didn't need to be opened.
> 
> Everyone gives good advice. You'll have to be seen as 'friends' sadly.


----------



## jojo33

Hi. I know this is an old topic but just wondering if you did move to Dubai?


----------

